# Great prices for stuff



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Found new web site with some really good prices on scopes. If your in the market for some new glass Sightron has a $50.00 and $75.00 rebate going on and this place has everybody beat by $50.00 or more on these scopes. Manventures outpost.com. You have to register for their special pricing but it is worth it. Another web sight showing the rating of several good quality scopes is 4scopes.com hope this helps someone save some bucks.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for this. I am seriously looking at the Sightron now and that's a pretty good deal from Manventures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked the other day and am considering one for my 22-250 when I finally get it. If I buy the scope then I have to buy the rifle......Right?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I looked the other day and am considering one for my 22-250 when I finally get it. If I buy the scope then I have to buy the rifle......Right?


YES SIR!!! I actually prefer to do things that way because its easier on the wife. Remember, it's always easier to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I joke, but she is buying it for me for my birhtday. They just didn't have it in stock. The ones they had in stock were the combos with scope and rings in 270 , 30-06 and 25-06. I told the sales guy I wanted the combo and I will replace the scope and have a spare to put on something in the future. I have Grandson approaching that age, and he has a Grandpa that would like to buy him his first gun.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny thing.... Cabelas told me on the phone they had 6 in .223 I showed up 30 minutes later and suddenly they had none. In short, their system is a joke.

With the axis / edge name change, they had all sorts of item numbers in their system and none matched with what was in the ad. So the 22-250 that I wanted was not in... until they did more digging.

Don't give up!


----------

